# Know Punta del Este, the "Miami" of South America. Is located in Uruguay



## ilignelli_1990 (Jul 29, 2006)

*PUNTA DEL ESTE*
Punta del Este is the "Miami" of South Am., with beautiful beaches, buildings, travels, parks & hotels.
Punta is a very funny city with disco, eat, drink, beach, natural...
Punta also has it faces, the Gorritti Island, an ecological reserve, but also, exellent beaches & funnn..
Every year, come to punta thousands of tourists from Argentina, Brazil, Paraguay, Europe & rest of the world
Punta is incredible 









An aerial of Punta and Maldonado City.









The lighthouse of Punta









Beach on a cloudy day 









Punta from a ship


















A beautiful & peculiar photo in Punta









Punta @ night









Skyline









Highway to Punta









Downtown, Gorlero Ave.



























Conrad Hotel-Casino









Buildings









Sunset









Skyline from "Punta Ballena"









Buildings in Punta seafront









Punta del Este @ night

*PIRIAPOLIS*
This is other city close of Punta del Este, named Piriapolis

Piriapolis is the city of dreams, cause, is in the hills.. has hotels, beaches & wonderful views from the hills to sea... its a mystic city because was founded for an alchemist, looking for a place whit good energies.....definitively, he found it.









Piriapolis from Google Earth









The beach









A wonderful view









Hotel "Colón"













































Hotel "Argentino"


----------



## hamorabi (Mar 2, 2006)

i like the hotel.


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

As good looking as Montevideo. I like the night photos.


----------



## Murci (Nov 18, 2006)

Looks very nice but it shouldn't be compared with a dirty smelly place like Miami.


----------



## cokoliso (Jun 15, 2007)

*viva miami*

Miami is the Capital of Latin America. Of course, there are those whose vision of Miami is so small they don't see their own noses. :cheers:


----------

